# Joshua Tree night shot



## molested_cow (Oct 3, 2009)

Only got there at night and had very little time to stay around, so here were a few that were successful... somewhat. I was using Ektar 100 film.







5 min exp at F2.8, 20mm. The sun set just an hour ago so it caught the remaining lights from the other side of the mountains. If I did it again, I would have taken the F-stop 2 or more steps down and do a 20min exp instead. I used the dimmed tail light of the car for the red glow.






Obviously under exposed. I waited for a car to drive by to capture the light trails and the landscape lit by the head lights. I should have let the shutter open longer for the cells to get its tan.

Here's a more successful one.





Last one. There was this annoying car that kept coming back and forth with high beam on, so the road sign was over exposed while I actually had to abandon the shot. I planned for 30min but because of the car, I stopped at 15min.


----------



## gregie27 (Oct 3, 2009)

love the star trail and long exposures, if i may ask? how long is the exposure?


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 3, 2009)

I cannot remember because I had to abandon most of the shots because of the annoying car that kept driving around in high beam. I would say they are around 15min each with the exception of the first one.

I've done some 30min exp. At night, it's really hard to judge because the naked eye can only see so much. There can be more like in situation A vs B, but the eye won't be able to tell the difference. I've taken 30min exp night shots in pitch black but the photo showed where the sun set, making it look like a sunset shot with star trails.


----------

